# 2003 auto tranny losing OD



## GDH (Dec 24, 2002)

Gentleman;

I did a search in the archives and haven't found this question asked before. I have a 03 2500 HO diesel w/auto transmission w/just under 30k on it. A couple of weeks ago I lost OD. I took it in for service and was told that the computer had a couple error messages on it but they didn't know what caused the problem. I guess they reset the computer and it worked fine until a couple of days ago. Same thing happened again. I have an appt to have the dealer look at it again but am wondering if anyone else has had this problem and if so what is causing it? thanks for any info you can provide. GDH


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I believe your tranney is on the way out.. the symptoms i experienced with mine (98 2500)(Dodge)
1. When shifting in to reverse i noticed that I had to wait a second for it
to engage. 
2. LOST over drive, new filter & fluid (to little to late!) got over drive back.
3. reverse starts to slip during moderate to heavy acceleration. then fails.
this all happened in 200mi.
I was told that there is not much to adjust in the tranny.
I took out the planetary and every thing else!!!
I did't have time to swap trannys my self so it cost $2000 to get it fixed :realmad:


----------



## GDH (Dec 24, 2002)

SnoCommander

Thanks for the info....not that it's what I want to hear. Luckily I purchased the extended warranty so I won't be burned for any more then the deductible. The thing that bothered me after the last incident was that the Dodge dealer had no clue as to what the problem was. We'll see what happens at the dealer visit. I'll see if anyone else has any thoughts.


----------



## GDH (Dec 24, 2002)

*dodge tranny problem*

I am sorry SnoFarmer for not getting your log in correct.

GDH


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't know what is going on at Dodge service depts. they told me that my track bar was fine when it was worn out!! I told them that I would pay for it my self, just install a new one!!( covered by warranty on my 01) when I came to pick it up they say NO charge? ???
I have had an ongoing problem , my truck would surge_miss at low speed, and once again they told me nothing was wrong!! So I cleaned the throttle position sensor and problem solved.
my heater core was leaking, you could smell it, windows had a film on them, there was moisture on the bottom of the heater duct. and once again they could not fond the problem. so, I had to tell them to replace the heater core. and once again problem solved....
5-***** star service my A$$!!! more like half star!!
Well I hope you have better luck with your dealer.


----------



## bsnead (Dec 3, 2004)

I had the same problem with an 03 diesel.It turns out a seal in the tranny where the wiring harness goes in was leaking and would short out the wiring.They replaced the seal and harness and everything was ok.


----------



## GDH (Dec 24, 2002)

bsnead;

I will pass that along to the service advisor. Thanks for taking the time to reply. I hope its that simple for my truck.
Did they figure that out on the first visit?


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

didn't the 03 diesel come with 5 year 100,000 warentee. if so there should be no deductable. my 02 came with this warentee


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

*Dieselram.com*

Post the question on Dieselram.com. Great site and it is free to join. If you get a reply from Oregonpharmer or Tim Holt, consider it the best advise you can get. Tim Holt runs/owns a transmission shop that specializes in diesel trucks.


----------



## VictoryRedK1500 (Mar 31, 2003)

dforbes said:


> didn't the 03 diesel come with 5 year 100,000 warentee. if so there should be no deductable. my 02 came with this warentee


I believe the 5yr/100,000mile warranty only applies to the engine. What about Chrysler's 7/70 Powertrain Pledge though?


----------



## GDH (Dec 24, 2002)

*Gdh*

Ian/VictoryRedk1500/dforbes;

thank you for the input. I wasn't charged on the visit where they reset the computer so maybe it won't be an issue anyway. I know I am covered under the extended warranty anyway. Really I am more interested in them just getting it right so I don't have to keep going back. I don't use this truck much in the winter (I plow w/another truck) but I use it ALOT starting in March and can't be without it after that. Ian - I am going to take your advice and try that website too. Again, thanks to all that are taking the time to give me advice.


----------



## bsnead (Dec 3, 2004)

Took 3 trips to the dealer.They replaced all sorts of sensors before DC tech told them what was going on.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Dodge has a 7 year/70,000 mile powertrain warranty, so your transmission should be covered.


----------



## GDH (Dec 24, 2002)

*Gdh*



bsnead said:


> I had the same problem with an 03 diesel.It turns out a seal in the tranny where the wiring harness goes in was leaking and would short out the wiring.They replaced the seal and harness and everything was ok.


Well, here's the update so far. I dropped the truck off yesterday morning at 8am. I called at 3:30 to see what was up and was told they would like to keep it overnight. I spoke to the service writer this morning and they now want to keep it for "a couple of days" He said they did check out the seal and harness but they didn't think that was the problem. They think it's the throttle sensor at this point. He said the tech is going to take the truck home tonight w/a computer hooked up to see if they gather any more info. I insisted they call me tomorrow w/an update as I don't want this truck just sitting around while they do nothing but scratch their heads. I'll plan on updating this thread until I get this resolved.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

GDH, 
I had a probled with a throtel senser on my o1 it would serg, kind of like having a bad miss, cleand it my self after the dealer told me thay can't find any thing wrong ( no falt code is sent untill it fails compleatly) and severl trips latter. the tranney guy said it was the motor and the motor guy said it's the tranney  so, I went to a different dealer...
O.k. present...
the over drive would let go and down shift into drive way to easily and I noticed a hesitation when shifting in to reverse and the throttle sensor is dirty again so I took it to the dealer( under warranty) 
they had her for a couple of hr and i get a call: Hey! your tranney is shot, at 65k, I lost my tranney in my 98 at 66k, both were serviced every year.
Hopefully it is some thing small like a sensor but with dodges track record lately who knows. This tranney thing just has to stop soon I hate to bad mouth my dodges but this is ridiculous...


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Here's you biggest problem- do not drive with OD on unless you will maintain more than 1800RPM. The OD unit in the 518 is a simple spring clutch thingy and the tranny doesn;t have the line pressure under about 1800 RPM to positivly engage it so it tends to slip. Always shift off the OD unless you will be doing like highway speeds (there is no appreciable milage change- been doing this for 4 years).
The tranny has bands to adjust but that's it up to 2000 (I think- 01 has no band adjustment afaik). Could be a multitude of problems causing this from a broken/loose wire in a connector to low tranny fluid to a broken valve spring in the tranny. The local 5 star took 3 days to figure out a bad relay in mine that would not throw when cold- truck had that problem apparently from shortly after new and noone could figure it out. They had 3 techs working on it for 3 days (and only charged me for less than half of that labor- it was out of warranty).


----------



## GDH (Dec 24, 2002)

*gdh*

I guess the thing that is bothering me is that you'd think that with all the computer diagnostics available today a service dept would be better able to sort these issues out. Could I be the first person in the country w/this problem? Seems like there would be a troubleshooting database within the dodge system for a dealer to research? When I suggested the idea about looking at the seal and harness as offered by bsnead on this thread, I got the impression that the was offended. When I asked him about that this morning he said no that's not the problem.....guess we'll see won't we? 
GDH


----------



## bsnead (Dec 3, 2004)

I should clarify a little.The seal that leaked was on some sensor in the tranny,not a tranny seal.They replaced 2 speed sensors before they figured out the problem.They ended up replacing the seal and that portion of the wiring harness.


----------



## GDH (Dec 24, 2002)

bsnead said:


> I should clarify a little.The seal that leaked was on some sensor in the tranny,not a tranny seal.They replaced 2 speed sensors before they figured out the problem.They ended up replacing the seal and that portion of the wiring harness.


Ahh, maybe that is why the service writer didn't seem interested. Thanks for the clairification as it may come in handy tomorrow when they report back to me.
GDH


----------



## ramit (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey SnoFarmer my 99 Dodge surges and hesitates too once in awhile. How exactly do you clean the throttle sensor? Do you have to take it right off?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I took mine off and cleaned it, then I cleaned the inside of my throttle body, with come cleaner and a long cotton swab & a clean rag. that seem to do the trick. be careful, don't use to much carb/throttle body cleaner, as it might effect your ox/co2 sensor.
IT worked for me... Good luck!


You could remove the throttle body and give it a good cleaning, but try it this way first, it's a little easer...


----------



## ramit (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks i will try that .


----------



## GDH (Dec 24, 2002)

*Gdh*

Snofarmer/Bsnead/dforbes/Ian/VictoryRedk1500/BlueRam2500;

Thanks to all of you for your input on my problem w/the OD on my 2500 diesel...I finally have my truck back after having it tied up at the dealer for 5 days (3 days to diagnose and 2 days to get the parts and install). Here's what they said the problem was....the linkage/throttle position sensor assembly,accelerator control (I am taking that description from the invoice - it was covered under warranty). The service advisor said he was sure this was the problem so I should be good to go now. Thanks again everyone! GDH


----------



## plowoncar4ever (Feb 9, 2005)

perhaps you need a rear end alignment & complete checkover. 

Or maybe your gears need to be oiled up a little better..... :bluebounc purplebou


----------



## plowoncar4ever (Feb 9, 2005)

Soooo, did your gears ever get straightened out?


----------

